# foreign students : any chance for tisch?



## Fellini77 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi there!

IÂ´m a portuguese film student and I want to apply to NYU really bad.

Does anyone knows if they are ready to recieve foreign students?
Thanks, Cheers!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 20, 2006)

Absolutely. You should call or email them to find out what you'll need to do differently.


----------



## Fellini77 (Aug 20, 2006)

nice, thanks!


----------



## Fellini77 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello duders!

Tell me something...

What about school grades? Are they important for tisch?
In europe, the grade system is very different.

Thank You


----------



## duders (Aug 23, 2006)

> Originally posted by Fellini77:
> Hello duders!
> 
> Tell me something...
> ...



Some people will tell you that grades/school are not important. It really depends. 

The majority of students in the grad program have degrees from top-notch schools around the world (Ivy League, Sorbonne, Oxford, etc...)

However, there are still many students that don't have degrees from big name schools, who have less than spectacular grades, but who have incredible portfolios, and have something interesting to say.


----------

